# Angled dadoes



## sailer (Sep 11, 2004)

I have been trying to put 45degree dadoes in the sides of a frame,so that I can mount slats for louvers on shutters. I need to rout 14 dadoes in each side,and they have to match perfectly on each side so louvers come out even on both sides. I am using rough sawn cedar that measures about 11/16ths. thickness. I have been just nailing them in from the sides but I'm afraid this will not give them enough strenth.

Anyone have any ideas????? :'(


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

A few weeks ago Bob and Rick had an episode where they built a small magazine table. It had angled dadoes to support two 45 degree shelves. Bob used a pattern that a guide bushing followed easily. 
I would think that a dado setup on a table saw would be easy using the mitre to replicate each angle.


----------



## Routerbit (Mar 20, 2005)

*Tailer ...*

Visit the New Yankee Workshop to see if they cover making 
those louvers. Norm made some shutters on one of his shows.


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

Routerbit said:


> Visit the New Yankee Workshop to see if they cover making
> those louvers. Norm made some shutters on one of his shows.


He also showed how to make a louvre shutter jig in one of the jigs shows a few years ago.
http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct3.cgi?0101
Part 2 of the jigs show give precise instructions for making the jig and using it.


----------

